# 2016 NissanConnect Services



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

Has anyone purchased a new 2016 Rogue SL and been able to setup the NissanConnect Services which allows you to do remote start. door locks, etc? I am able to run the apps but the actual services still fails to allow me to enroll. I contacted Nissan and went through there rigmarole to get the car registered with the NissanConnect service.

I get some strange error when i attempt to view my account. "We're sorry, but we are unable to contact your Nissan to complete enrollment. "

Anyone having the same issues?

Or did you get it setup and if so how long did it take?


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

Updated - I called in and talked to the service representative and told him that my Green SOS light is on. I had to give him my id numbers for my nissan connect. He is sending it up to an engineer to look at it and said it would take 4 days. Fingers crossed this works.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Bsteiner36 said:


> Updated - I called in and talked to the service representative and told him that my Green SOS light is on. I had to give him my id numbers for my nissan connect. He is sending it up to an engineer to look at it and said it would take 4 days. Fingers crossed this works.


We are having sort of the same problem, but we can't get our green light to turn on. The Nissan Connect service tech over the phone said that the dealer needs to enable the GPU. When I called my dealer the manager doesn't have a clue what that is. Did you have a dealer enable your GPU?

Thank you.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have the green light on with the SOS and I went through the whole process of opening the car door, turning on the car, and turnning on a hazards. Did you do that process to get the green light on? You might want to contact nissan "http://www.nissanusa.com/connect" there should have some more information on the issue. My problem is that my green light is on and i can communicate through the satellite but I can't enroll in any of the services. It just gives me an error. I am going to be taking my car into my dealer today for service on the driver side door and I will try to see if they know whats going on. I'll post any updates i have. Also if you have any issues let me know if you get them resolved maybe we can put our minds together and figure this out.

Here are the instructons that Nissan has for activating the car. I hope This helps.




If the SOS button's green light on the overhead console is OFF, please do the following:

Turn Ignition ON.
Open the door and keep the door OPEN.
Turn on the hazards lights and leave them ON.
Turn the Ignition OFF (both accessory and ignition, your hazard lights will remain on).
Wait for three (3) full minutes and 30 seconds.
Keep the door open and all other vehicle systems unchanged or inactive; do not operate audio or navigation during this wait time.
Do NOT press the SOS button while waiting.
After waiting 3½ minutes, press and hold the SOS button for at least 10 seconds, then release.
Turn Ignition ON.
Check to see that the green light on the SOS button is illuminated (this may take up to 1 minute). Then verify the car icon in the upper right corner of the screen glows white with no red slash.
Turn OFF the hazard lights.
Turn OFF Ignition.


If the SOS button's green light is already ON, please do the following:

Start the engine.
Place a non-emergency call by pressing the headset icon on the map screen.
If no voice menu is heard, from your phone call 1-844-711-8100 for assistance.
Stop the non-emergency call when you hear the voice prompt; you do not need to actually speak with an operator.
Turn off your Nissan.
Enroll in NissanConnect Services online at https://owners.nissanusa.com or through the mobile app.
If enrollment is unsuccessful, please wait 24 hours and try enrollment again. In some cases it may take up to 48 hours.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Took my Car in*

I took my car in and they reset something on my car. Still did not resolve the issue. I can use the remote assistance but i can not get enrolled in the services.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

I know I'm sort of talking to myself but this might help someone else out.

I called back into the NissanConnect Services support and the new person I talked to mentioned that they were getting an Error that the TCU (Telematics Control Unit) was not turned on. Wish i would have known this prior to taking my car to the dealer earlier today. So She is looking into my issue and said she might have to contact the dealer and let them know what to do. I will post more updates as i hear it.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok,

So I called into the support department and got a new Representative looking at my case. The Support Rep at NissanConnect Services contacted my dealer and informed them on what was going on and now i have to bring my car back into the dealer and get a rental for the day so they can work on my car to figure out what exactly is going on. Sort of frustrating that i have to take it back again but as long as it resolves the issue i'll be happy. I will update with what happens or what they tell me. 

My First representative from NissanConnect was awful - Will. The lady i spoke to Rachel was amazing and did an awesome job. FYI. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## southdakotaham (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm having kind of the same issue. But Nissan connect told me it was the GPU that was not enabled by the dealer. The vehicle is at the dealer now getting it enabled. We cannot get the green SOS light to come on. Hopefully that fixes it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

I just called into my dealer and they said that there was nothing wrong with the car but there was an account issue with the NissanConnect Services. They are looking into it but it looks like the car was not the issue. Hopefully they figure this out soon because the rental they gave me is junk.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

southdakotaham said:


> I'm having kind of the same issue. But Nissan connect told me it was the GPU that was not enabled by the dealer. The vehicle is at the dealer now getting it enabled. We cannot get the green SOS light to come on. Hopefully that fixes it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


--Did the dealer end up resolving the issue?


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Bsteiner36 said:


> --Did the dealer end up resolving the issue?


They still have it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

They are trying to get the camera working. The backup camera works, but when in neutral or drive there are X's on the screen. They say the other is fixed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

They are still working on my NissanConnect Services issue. I removed my car from the NissanConnect services and re-added it and they said not to do that since it resets your trial period and might cause issues. So i haven't touched it since friday. The lady i spoke with told me that they have to do some diagnostics before they make any part replacements like the TCU. I have a feeling replacing the TCU will resolve it. Here's to hoping.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh boy... Have I come to the right place. Your problem is exactly what I'm going through. I am SO tired of hearing, "we understand your frustration...". Give me a minute to type out my story...


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok.. So I bought my 2016 Rogue SL Nov 7, 2015. Two months later I still do not have everything working. First I was told my TCU wasnt turned on. I already knew thru my own research that wasn't true but took it in to the dealer anyway. Surprise it was turned on. So I took it home, calling nissan connect on the way. They suggested I take it back to the dealer for a full go over. The dealer decided it needed the TCU replaced. Took a few weeks to get the part but it was done a little over a week ago. Surprise!! I not only couldn't connect to the Services (remote alarm, etc).. But I couldn't access the basic apps (Google search, Facebook [who does that while driving anyway], Pandora, etc). And my green SOS which was on before now was off. My car was not recognizing my phone and vice versa. I was a bit irritated. My service department was stumped... They had called every one..my phone company, my phone maker, amd nissan itself to verify that everything was compatible and should work. I took my car home still not working. I called Nissan Connect for the hundredth time and was on the line with them for an hour and a half. Wonderful man named Shawn who walked me thru every glitch and got all my apps working and my car and phone to recognize each other. He admitted that the TCU could take up to 72 hours to fully activate for all the Services to work. Yeah. Still can't get past the Services enrollment page. "we're sorry but we are unable to contact your nissan to complete enrollment...etc". So yesterday I went out to my car and surprise my phone and car didn't recognize each other again. Immediately called Shawn, who was shocked but explained the possible fix, which worked for the apps, but I better not have to do that every time I want to listen to Pandora. And he again admitted that the Services were still not working and escalated my ticket AGAIN. Honestly... I don't even care if they ever work.. I only wanted the Services for the remote start, which I now know, thanks to Shawn, won't work anyway... Ever. I can remote unlock my doors from my fob, set of the alarm from my fob,... Don't really need the Services for anything else. But... That's another beef I have with nissan right now.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

MidnightJade said:


> Ok.. So I bought my 2016 Rogue SL Nov 7, 2015. Two months later I still do not have everything working. First I was told my TCU wasnt turned on. I already knew thru my own research that wasn't true but took it in to the dealer anyway. Surprise it was turned on. So I took it home, calling nissan connect on the way. They suggested I take it back to the dealer for a full go over. The dealer decided it needed the TCU replaced. Took a few weeks to get the part but it was done a little over a week ago. Surprise!! I not only couldn't connect to the Services (remote alarm, etc).. But I couldn't access the basic apps (Google search, Facebook [who does that while driving anyway], Pandora, etc). And my green SOS which was on before now was off. My car was not recognizing my phone and vice versa. I was a bit irritated. My service department was stumped... They had called every one..my phone company, my phone maker, amd nissan itself to verify that everything was compatible and should work. I took my car home still not working. I called Nissan Connect for the hundredth time and was on the line with them for an hour and a half. Wonderful man named Shawn who walked me thru every glitch and got all my apps working and my car and phone to recognize each other. He admitted that the TCU could take up to 72 hours to fully activate for all the Services to work. Yeah. Still can't get past the Services enrollment page. "we're sorry but we are unable to contact your nissan to complete enrollment...etc". So yesterday I went out to my car and surprise my phone and car didn't recognize each other again. Immediately called Shawn, who was shocked but explained the possible fix, which worked for the apps, but I better not have to do that every time I want to listen to Pandora. And he again admitted that the Services were still not working and escalated my ticket AGAIN. Honestly... I don't even care if they ever work.. I only wanted the Services for the remote start, which I now know, thanks to Shawn, won't work anyway... Ever. I can remote unlock my doors from my fob, set of the alarm from my fob,... Don't really need the Services for anything else. But... That's another beef I have with nissan right now.


Thanks for the post. I understand your frustration. We have the 2016 SL with premium package and was hoping to have remote start. I guess that's out.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

They are completely unavailable by Nissan. The dealer can't ever get them to install. What ticked me off was I've been saying I wanted it with the connect services app for two months and not one person said it won't happen until last week. Kinda makes the technological advances of nissan connect not so advanced. I'll be buying an after market remote starter. I've put thousands into paint chip proofing and window tinting to protect the leather. What's a few hundred more?


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol... You understand my frustration.... Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

So I'm on my fourth trip to the dealer. Nissan connect services checked my car for a third time and said the problem is that I didn't accept the terms and conditions so they are doing some sort of reset. I never had any terms and conditions to accept since my car was added by a Nissan connect services rep. I tried to add the car but it wouldn't let me. It told me it was owned by someone else. So Nikita added it for me after I sent her my car registration form to confirm I owned the car. My question is why did it take three times to the dealer and 100+ miles of driving for then to figure this out? My dealer is also getting fed up with Nissan connect services. The dealer told me three times it's on the services side and there is nothing wrong with the car. I'm on 12+ days since this issue was reported. It was "escalated" to Ivan who had no idea about my case or what was going on. He wasted an entire day to call me. I have also heard "we understand your frustration". Well you don't understand the time and money I spent sending my car to the dealer 4 times. Thank god I was off work this week. Glag I'm not the only one experiencing this issue. Thanks for all the post


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Please...let me know if that works. That's one I haven't heard yet. Another 2016 Rogue owner I've been talking to sent me this this morning....

Hi. Somebody at NissanConnect may have already told you this but, just in case... When I called them yesterday about activation, the man told me that there is a glitch in the website/server that they're trying to fix. What was interesting was "it's (the server) having a problem recognizing all of the '16 models that had the main unit replaced. When the TCUs were replaced everything had to be reset and the website has a glitch with the new settings. Everything (activation) has to be done manually." The first time I called and they told me that I needed to have a technician check it out, the person said, after I told him I'd go to the dealership, "yes, take it there. They would have gotten the service bulletin about this issue." Sounds like this is a widespread "issue" with the 2016 models... I love the Rogue, just want everything that's supposed to work to work!


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

I just received a call from my dealer and they informed me that the TCU has to be replaced. So they are overnighting the part and said they will have it on Monday. I will let them know about your issues and see if this helps. 

They took my car 4 f***ing times just to tell me the same thing 4 times. There is an issue. Now they finally decided to replace the TCU and its possible that it will cause another issue? AGGHGHHG. This is frustrating. 

Thanks for all your updates i really appreciate it.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

I seriously and firmly believe it is a programming error and had nothing to do with the TCU. But.... I'm frustrated so who knows


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok I just talked to my Nissan Connect God and he says there is no new information on the problem THEY are having. It's them. It is not our cars. It is not the TCU. It's them. I have totally ticked them off multiple times.. Boy they don't like it when you say something not so nice on Facebook. But you know what? I understand their frustration.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

Add one more to the list. I think customer service knew I probably needed to have the TCU replaced. After telling me he wanted to set up an appointment with a technician to check my car I told him I'd take it to the dealership. He said, "they would have gotten the service bulletin about this issue, so they'll know what to do."
When the part came (it had been on back order) I called the dealership service dept. in response to their voice mail about receipt of the part. When I told the receptionist my name, she said "oh, you're here for the recall."
After the TCU was replaced the SOS light was on, but still couldn't activate NissanConnect services. I called customer service. The rep told me she'd "push activation through" and said that I would have service within 48 hours. That was 5 days ago. 
I called at the 57 hour mark and, this time, the CS rep told me that there is a glitch with the NissanConnect web site/server where it can't recognize "all of the '16 models" that had to have the TCU replaced. It was something about having everything reset, registration, etc. He told me he'd have somebody call me as soon as they had a time frame. That was 3 days ago. 
I really love my car, but features that are included in the price should work.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Ah.... They're telling lies... They originally told me my part was backordered, too. After ALOT of complaining and phone calls, a not so nice tweet or two... They suddenly had my part and told me the service department had ordered the wrong number (passing the blame) and my part was in two weeks earlier then the original date they gave me. I don't believe it was my dealers fault, or my service departments fault. I'm laying blame on NissanConnect. Last time I talked to them I was told they'll put in a REQUEST to get my lost time on the trial membership back, but no guarantees. SERIOUSLY!? I've lost over two months already!! They better stand behind their product!


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Our rogue has been in the shop 13 days for the camera issue. Maybe they'll fix the server by the time we get our rogue back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

On a side note... My dealer sent me a check for a $100 to help pay for an after market remote start....


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

I received a call from my dealer the other day and Nissan Connect services called them as they were about to replace the TCU and said not to. They said they needed to work on something on their end. They told my dealer they would call back on Tuesday and never did. So my dealer is going to call them back today. My issue was escellated to IVAN who knew nothing about my issue. Then it was moved to some other gentlemen who said he was going to email me with his information and never did. So my car has been in the shop since monday and they haven't done anything to resolve the issue. My mind is absolutely blown as to how awful this is.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

My guy left me a voicemail yesterday saying they were almost there... Emails were flying...And even tho he is only a middle man he gets the feeling from the higher ups that the software issue is being resolved. Nissan has lost a lot of money on replacing TCUs... And received a lot of flack from the public. Their techno smart car isn't so smart. I'm supposed to hear from my guy again by Friday. I'll post when I do. If they're not doing anything with your car... Why not go get it? I feel your pain... Mine was in the shop the three times, once for ten days... And I finally said just give it back. It's not like I am going to return it... I've put thousands into window tinting and paint chip protection. I just want it to work the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

So after having my car in the shop for 9 out of 21 days that i have had the car they finally resolved the issue. The sad part is it had nothing to do with the car and everything to do with the Nissan Connect Services side and SiriusXM satellite. They told me that there was an issue with my account since I had a previous car with SiriusXM radio. It did not prompt me to do the terms and conditions for some reason so they went and reset my account entirely. I was then able to properly activate the Nissan Connect Services and go through the terms and conditions. My dealer never needed my car and Nissan Connect Services never needed to do any testing on my car or replace any parts. They just needed to get their crap together and resolve their crappy software bugs. So I'm going to go back to my dealer and ask them for a gas card and whatever else they will give me. I am also going to contact Nissan connect services to figure out what they can do for me as well. They never replaced any TCU in my car by the way. Nothing was actually replaced on my car at all. Also for anyone who thinks remote start would be the only thing i would use with this service. As everyone else has stated its not available on the 2016 Rogue.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here are some people i spoke with at Nissan when my issue got escalated. Maybe they can help. 

Cleo - 615-725-7890
Ivan - 615-725-7386


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Seriously!? I told them months ago that my husband has a Seriusxm account in our rv... They told me there's no connection....


----------



## frasierts (Jan 21, 2016)

*Connect Issues*

My 2016 Nissan Maxima is having Connect issues as well. First lady when I called said I would have to be sent to higher level techs. No word yet....


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been dealing with this for over two months. They can't get their story right.


----------



## RuralRogue (Jan 22, 2016)

WOW! My 2016 Rogue is experiencing similar issues with the NissanConnect/SiriusXM feature. So grateful I somehow came across this NissanForums.com site! (I thought I was the only one experiencing these problems.) 
Currently I'm still working with RACHAEL (friendly NC/S agent previously mentioned on other posts) and, you might have guessed, the problem has yet to be remedied. (Failed the recommended software tests, inspected at the dealership, etc.)
What keeps coming to my mind is the future RESALE VALUE of our new 2016 Nissan cars!! I am sure we "paid" for that new software feature in the purchase price, but now that it is not working properly, I think that would slightly de-value our cars worth!
To be continued...


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

My "guy" at Nissan thought the info concerning past sirius accounts was "interesting" and would pass it along to the people who will be having a meeting in the next few days. I'm feeling another week of runaround coming on....


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We just got our Rogue back from the dealership and they fixed the camera problem but we are still working with Nissan on the connect problem. The agent told me the Terms of Service have not been agreed to and that's why our connect services isn't working. They are calling me back when that is completed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Well... I did accept mine about a week ago.. Still nothing. Hope you get further than me!


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

Reading about the possibility of the SiriusXM subscription affecting NissanConnect services reminded me of a couple of things.
The sales person at the dealership set up the trial subscriptions, registering the VIN which would, also, have the radio ID number (I assume). I remember him telling me that I'd get an email from Nissan about a month before the trial subscription to NissanConnect would expire.

Although I had a Nissan prior to the Rogue I had not registered on the Nissan Owners Portal until the evening of the Rogue purchase. After registering, it wouldn't allow me to add my Rogue. Upon calling customer support, I had to email a scan of the purchase agreement to prove ownership. The CS person reset things on her end, added my VIN, and emailed me to let me know it was all set.

Fast forward to a couple of days later when I wanted to explore the Connect services and couldn't register. That was when I found that the SOS light was off. I do know that the SOS light was on the day that I purchased my Rogue.

After the TCU was replaced and some things were reset I was able to register for NissanConnect, but it stopped (and still stops as of this date) at the activation. Prior to the TCU replacement, I couldn't even register. Now I'm wondering if having the trial subscription set up at the dealership and, later, my registering the car (& myself) for services is causing the problem with activation. Maybe that's seen as duplicate registration with a discrepancy somewhere. Wondering if every reference to my VIN, radio ID number, my personal data (name, email, etc) were deleted from Sirius and registering all of that from a clean slate would "fix" things and allow the services to be activated. 

I spoke with my "case handler" the other day and she's going to call Monday after talking with the technical people. I'll run this by her and check with NissanConnect CS, too.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, Nissanconnect said they would call me back, but they never did.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

K0PIR said:


> Well, Nissanconnect said they would call me back, but they never did.


I'm still waiting on the call from NissanConnect that was supposed to take place "in a day or two" from 01/14. The person calling me on Monday is with Nissan Consumer Affairs. Every time she has told me she'd call on a certain day or by a certain day, she has.

I get the feeling from the NissanConnect people that they're just saying anything to get the caller off of the phone. Results (rather, LACK of results) from calls, at least, indicate that nothing is ever actually done (investigating the account, activating the account, etc).


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

I heard from my Nissan person today. She told me that people from Nissan, NissanConnect, and Sirius are investigating the problem (not just mine). I asked her about there possibly being a glitch from duplicate registrations and she told me they would be looking at everything, that they had screenshots along with the data from when I'd log in & attempt to have the service activated. She's going to call on the 28th after she gets input from all of the people.


----------



## Bsteiner36 (Jan 4, 2016)

If they keep having you take your car into the dealer and they keep telling you the car is fine I would push to have them look at your account. I took my car in 4-5 times and every time it was fine. It wasn't until they reset or did something to my account that finally resolved the issue. If you look at my previous post I attached the phone numbers of some people who dealt with my issue. If they are telling you that you didn't accept the TOS i would call CLEO. Just start blowing up the phones of people at Nissan and you have to keep on them or else they will forget about it. Inform your dealer about the issue. Most likely this isn't your dealers fault but them attempting to deal with Nissan Connect Services.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

What a shock! I just logged into the owners' portal. I had no doubt that clicking "manage subscription" for NissanConnect would go to the "Activating your account ... this may take a few minutes" pop-up that always ends up with "this is taking longer than usual..." My account has been activated and, at least from the site on my PC, I apparently have services. Getting ready to leave for work and will check my car to see if the services are actually functional. This is, at least, a step in the right direction.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine still goes straight to "business exception" saying it can't connect to my car.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

They got mine working last night. Yippee!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Well dang!!


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

So I called ConnectServices and was told there is no update on my problem.... There is no way that my other Sirius account has anything to do with it, and they'll call me when they know something. Bull.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

MidnightJade said:


> So I called ConnectServices and was told there is no update on my problem.... There is no way that my other Sirius account has anything to do with it, and they'll call me when they know something. Bull.


BULL - exactly. That is ridiculous. 
I'm not sure if all of the features work. Before leaving work yesterday I set up a speed alert with plans to violate it on my drive home. I opted for text, email, and in vehicle alerts. I didn't get any of those. The only other thing I've tested is flashing the headlights. I did that yesterday morning and it worked. I'll test some more today. I'd hate to think it only worked for a day...

I asked the Nissan CA person what they did to make it work, asking if it involved registration and asked if the TCU had actually been defective. She said that she didn't know, that she had been working with somebody in tech support to get my acct activated.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey... It just got even MORE frustrating... Now I can't even log into the owners portal. Says my password is wrong. Seriously!?


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

MidnightJade - I'd like to think they're resetting everything so your Connect services will work. My idealism with this, however, is waning. Have you called them? Did resetting the password even work?

The alerts I set up in my newly activated account did work today. Maybe the speed alert didn't work yesterday because I didn't go high enough above the limit. At any rate, the services do seem to be working.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh my... They are resetting things alright. "They" reset my password... Back to the original password I set it up with months ago... They didn't tell me this... I just tried it on my own and got lucky. 

So... I almost made it to the Services.... They're there... They just don't work. Sigh. They're working on it.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

MidnightJade said:


> So... I almost made it to the Services.... They're there... They just don't work. Sigh. They're working on it.


Keeping fingers crossed that "they" will have the services working today.


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

So, here I am almost four months into my Rogue ownership, still have no connect services. Today I was told it needs to go back to the dealer for a diagnostic but it most definitely needs the head unit replaced. I've already had the TCU replaced, that didn't solve the issue. So... Back it goes. Honestly... I don't even care anymore. I DO love the car, I've put too much money into window tinting and paint chip proofing to "return it" as if that's even possible... But dang it I think I'm owed something!


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

MidnightJade said:


> So, here I am almost four months into my Rogue ownership, still have no connect services. Today I was told it needs to go back to the dealer for a diagnostic but it most definitely needs the head unit replaced. I've already had the TCU replaced, that didn't solve the issue. So... Back it goes. Honestly... I don't even care anymore. I DO love the car, I've put too much money into window tinting and paint chip proofing to "return it" as if that's even possible... But dang it I think I'm owed something!


Nissan should step up and give you a free service plan for 3 years or equivalent. Call them on it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah.. So Nissan service department, Nissan Connect apps tech support, Nissan tech support, and Serius tech support could not diagnose my lack of working Nissan Connect apps. So now, I get to wait for the Serius tech rep to be in my area, take my car BACK to the service department, and go over the whole issue with them personally. April 6. One day shy of five months of ownership. I believe I'm going to demand that the dealership general manager and service department manager also be in attendance. I've had enough. I don't even care anymore. I don't plan to use the apps BUT you know damn well that the price helped jack up the total cost of my car and they should work!! We've been loyal Nissan owners since 2010.. A frontier, a titan, an xterra and now the rogue. This is the first real issue we've had but it's leaving a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## bpsag (Mar 21, 2016)

*Unresolved Issues with NissanConnect Services*

My 2016 Rogue can be counted as 1 more with NissanConnect Services problems. It was purchased in late January. Multiple phone calls with NissanConnect Services and Sirius XM for the past 6 weeks (a repeat of what others have already reported) have not resolved the issue. On March 18, I was informed by NissanConnect Services (via phone, confirmed by E-mail) "At this time we have discovered that the concern may be with the vehicle itself. Your Rogue will need to go in to the dealership and have the TCU - telematics control unit - looked at and diagnosed." I am in the process of getting an appointment with my local dealership. At the least, this is frustrating. These are features which we paid more for which cannot be utilized. From what I'm reading in others' posts, they may never be available for our use. I eagerly await information on others' progress and will update our situation when there is anything to report.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We have had our Nissan connect Services working for a couple of months now. But to be honest with you we hardly ever use it. It's not that big a deal. We were hoping that have remote start but that's not going to happen.

For all of our trouble, going back and forth to the dealership and having our car in the shop for 2 weeks, Nissan has given us three years of free oil changes. 6 oil changes basically. We still have to pay for rotating the tires. But hey it's free oil 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh seriously I don't expect to use them at all. I'm fighting this on principle. I was promised something when I bought this car.. I should get it.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2016)

*iPhone issue?*

I was helping a friend set up Nissan Connect on her new 2106 Rouge. Her I phone successfully works with bluetooth and she can make calls and listen to ITunes. We successfully set up an account on her computer and downloaded the iPhone App. We wanted to set up Pandora on her car. She has the Navigation unit.

The website kept telling us that apps were not activated, or something to that effect. I ended up calling the Nissan Connect help line to see if we were doing something wrong. The CSR told us that Apple iPhone software version 9.0 and above will not work with Nissan Connect and there is no time frame to get it working, if ever. She basically told us to get an Android phone to get it to work.

Just curious if anyone else has run into this?


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Phil T said:


> I was helping a friend set up Nissan Connect on her new 2106 Rouge. Her I phone successfully works with bluetooth and she can make calls and listen to ITunes. We successfully set up an account on her computer and downloaded the iPhone App. We wanted to set up Pandora on her car. She has the Navigation unit.
> 
> The website kept telling us that apps were not activated, or something to that effect. I ended up calling the Nissan Connect help line to see if we were doing something wrong. The CSR told us that Apple iPhone software version 9.0 and above will not work with Nissan Connect and there is no time frame to get it working, if ever. She basically told us to get an Android phone to get it to work.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has run into this?


FYI, it does not work with Android either... essentially you're SOL with the Nissan infotainment.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpsag (Mar 21, 2016)

Kopir, Could you please share what they did to get yours working? Ours is at the dealer now and still no resolution. If I could give them a "tip" on how to get it working, perhaps that would help. In advance, thank you!


----------



## bpsag (Mar 21, 2016)

Midnight Jade, Was Sirius Rep able to get your Nissan Connect Services working on April 6?


----------



## Chimera76 (Apr 19, 2016)

*3 months and no Nissan Connected*

I bought my Nissan in mid January and have had the TCU replaced and have spent hours on the phone with Nissan Connect and have been to the dealership at least 10 times. For the first two months they blamed each other...I am holding Nissan responsible as they are the ones that enlisted the services with Sirius XM and it was the that I bought the car from. They have had my care more than I have. I told them if they cannot fix it by this Saturday when I get back from a work trip that I want my money back. It is not an easy process and although I likely will not use the services or apps often I was promised them and paid extra for their access. The dealership is totally stumped and I think I have been patient enough....I cannot take any more days off to go drop the car off or leave early to pick it up. They obviously did not test this system before launching it. It is too bad because I love my car, but these constant visits to the dealership has taken away my excitement. I'm done! Years ago I owned the first version of the Rogue and I loved it for almost 10 years.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

I worked with someone from Nissan Consumer Affairs when I experienced the same problems (no service after TCU replacement, unable to activate account, etc). After people from Nissan, NissanConnect, and Sirius XM had a joint meeting about the problems with NissanConnect access (not just about my specific account) a solution was found. My understanding is that it had something to do with the initial account registration and was related to a glitch with the Sirius XM data base. It took 2 months from initial troubleshooting for them to figure it out. The Connect services (at least, the ones supported for the 2016 Rogue) have worked since a couple of days after their meeting.
@Phil T - I have an Iphone that has the latest OS. Since the initial registration problem was solved I haven't had any problems with the apps or NissanConnect. Before problems were solved I was getting conflicting information from the different departments (NissanConnect, Sirius XM, Nissan Service). Have to wonder if the different departments ever talk to each other.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

bpsag said:


> Kopir, Could you please share what they did to get yours working? Ours is at the dealer now and still no resolution. If I could give them a "tip" on how to get it working, perhaps that would help. In advance, thank you!


They just told me they forgot to activate or turn something on at the dealership. TCU I believe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccastleberry (Dec 16, 2016)

R1ch said:


> FYI, it does not work with Android either... essentially you're SOL with the Nissan infotainment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


You have to connect iPhone via USB cord for apps to work. You can use Siri, make calls and listen to iTunes via bluetooth - it's crazy!


----------



## Chelseafan (Jan 19, 2017)

Having same issue with my 2016 Rogue Sl. I have filed wit BBB and state lemon law. Nissan refused to buy back. They have called in a special tech today to try and solve my issue. Meanwhile I have to drive around with a rental Maxima.


----------



## lmdabreau (May 21, 2018)

Has anyone been able to make Pandora work on their Nissan? I've installed all apps and Nissan Connect says my car is connected, and I've selected Pandora to be "ON", and still nothing.


----------

